# Puzzle Piece Afghan



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

This was posted on my Facebook page by Cascade Yarns. Pretty cool! Try to copy the pic to post also.
Puzzle Pieces by Megan Ellinger. 10% of proceeds of pattern sales are donated to Autism Speaks
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puzzle-pieces-4


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh wow that's brilliant, my friend has asked me to knit some stuff for an auction to fundraiser for autism and this would be perfect,not sure how much time it would take me but I will show it to her and ask when she needs it by 
Thanks for posting it


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

some other member posted this, with the garment being worn. It is an amazing piece of work!


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Just spoke t my friend isn't fb great sometimes lol, she needs it for first week in may so I have 3 weeks to make it and get it sent in time for the auction

What do you all think can it be done in that time? Lol timescales aren't my greatest forte so everything else would have to be put on the back burner to do this. But she's my best friend and I would do Anything for her &#128516; plus it's for a great cause.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow, that's awesome! I'd like to make one for my 3 year old grandson who's in the Spectrum. Thanks for the link! I just bought the pattern and sent a thank you to the designer for creating it.


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

My sister is raising a Grandson who is Autistic. She totally supports Autism Speaks and so I am going to go purchase this pattern. It is just fantastic and I love the cause it supports. I think it would be great for the fundraiser that the school he goes to is having. IT supports his classes and buys materials for the 7 kids in his Autistic classes..Thanks you for the link


----------



## candylanecabin (Jan 26, 2013)

How wonderfully unique and for such an important cause! I know many will use this pattern!


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

How very unique..


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> Just spoke t my friend isn't fb great sometimes lol, she needs it for first week in may so I have 3 weeks to make it and get it sent in time for the auction
> 
> What do you all think can it be done in that time? Lol timescales aren't my greatest forte so everything else would have to be put on the back burner to do this. But she's my best friend and I would do Anything for her 😄 plus it's for a great cause.


Hi! I just sent you a PM too, but if you want me to knit up some of the puzzle pieces and send them to you I can do so. Then you can just attach them to yours. This might help with the timeline. x


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

diziescott said:


> Hi! I just sent you a PM too, but if you want me to knit up some of the puzzle pieces and send them to you I can do so. Then you can just attach them to yours. This might help with the timeline. x


awesome thank you  just replied to your pm


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

I love this, can it be bought in the uk


----------



## spots03 (Jun 9, 2012)

love it


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Its amazing ,just love it


----------

